# Strong message, and I agree....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is how we all need to be thinking... or we'll never change this country.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So very True Chris, most of the problems are hatched or coffee's at the coffee shop, no different here except we're more slacker's, complaining about everything and not doing anything about it is typical of most people who constantly complain!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

He!!---I ain't never been afraid of other Americans, of other Religions, of other classes or of speaking out, because I *AM * an American. I was born and bred an American, and I'll die an American. I'm not afraid.

As I grew up in this great country, I learned and knew what freedom was then, and what freedom has become now, and I know what I have to do to keep our freedom. I'm not afraid.

Our country was founded on the *Constitution *and the *Bible.* Our forebears came to this great country so they would not have to be afraid or live in fear. Like our fathers and fathers before them,I know what I have to do to keep our freedom. I'm not afraid.

There are some selfrighteous in this great country that would like to silence a patriotic American like me. I know what I have to do to keep our freedom. I'm not afraid.

I'm an American first---and I act like it. I'm not afraid

If you don't get it---you just heard from an American who does.

*GOD BLESS AMERICA *


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Amen Brother Cat ! Well said and I so agree with you !!!!!!

You are right our country was founded on the bible and our constitution was developed on Christian beliefs. 

And this bit about seperation of Chruch and state was turned around on us !!! It was set up to protect the chruch from the government...not the other way around !

When I hear those saying we are intollerant of other religions I say we are tollerant otherwise we would be killing them. They do that in other country's .

I too am proud but am disapointed in the dirrection our rights are heading. And I for one will vote and support those who stand up for what I KNOW IS THE TRUTH !

CC for president

paid for by those who care.

Thank you Chris


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

You guys are right on!! Our rights are a gift from GOD. The constitution tells the government how they must protect the rights of the individual. It is our duty to keep the government honest and fight for our rights every day. Freedom isn't free and DO NOT give up your liberties for security or you will find that you have neither.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said CC.


----------

